# Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen



## HollyD (6. August 2018)

*Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Hallo liebes Forum

Da mein alter Monitor (BenQ XL2720Z) durch einen Stromausfall nicht mehr funktioniert,
habe ich mir – nach langem hin und her – einen Dell S2716DG gekauft.

Doch seit ich diesen Monitor angeschlossen habe, funktionieren meine Spiele
nicht mehr so sauber wie bis anhin. Es fühlt sich zwar flüssig an, die Frames liegen bei 90-120
bei einer Bildwiederholrate von 144 Hz. *GSync ist aktiviert* – darum irritieren mich die Ruckler.
Es fühlt sich an, als ob mehrere Frames mehrmals angezeigt werden – oder wie *Nachladeruckler*.

Es handelt sich um folgende *Spiele*:
Forza Horizon 3
Far Cry 5
CoD Moder Warfare Remastered

Die Spiele laufen auf einer *GTX1080*
(Asus Strix GTX 1080 8G Gaming)

Die Auflösung ist auf nativ 2560 × 1440px gestellt ohne DSR und Wahlweise 0-2-4x MSAA


Ich habe den alten Ausgesteckt, den neuen Angeschlossen, dessen Treiber installiert und per
Nvidia Experience die Spiele neu optimieren lassen.


Hätte jemand eine Idee, an was das liegen könnte? Die Grafikkarte dürfte doch stark genug sein für WQHD?



EDIT:
Habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich diese Spiele vorhin mit *1920x1080px aber mit DSR* gespielt habe (3840×2160px).


MfG, Holly D


----------



## compisucher (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Hmmm...wie sieht der Rest deines Systems aus?
Nachladerucker könnten auch vom RAM/CPU kommen, zu wenig oder zu leistungsschwach.


----------



## HollyD (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Siehe Link in der Signatur 

Mal kurz rausgeschrieben:

Intel i7 6700K @ 4,2GHz
Asus Strix GTX 1080 8G Gaming
2x 8GB DDR4 G.Skill Ripjaw V @ 2998MHz (XML)
Asus Maximus VIII Ranger Mainboard
Spiele: Seagate Desktop HDD


----------



## _Berge_ (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*



HollyD schrieb:


> Siehe Link in der Signatur



Signaturen sieht man auf Mobilgeräten nicht  

Spiele auf der HDD? Hast du keine SSD?

Kannst du mal mit Afterburner die Temperaturen und Taktraten beobachten?

Hast du die Einstellungen in den Spielen verändert?

Evtl. mal auf Standard setzen oder alles auf "Low"

In den Spielen hast du auch die 144hz ausgewählt? 

Was für ein Kabel nutzt du für den Monitor?


----------



## compisucher (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Ach , habe das sysprofile nicht beachtet - sorry.
Hmmm...ist eigentlich mehr als ausreichend Dampf in der Kiste.
Bei FarCry5 habe ich jedes Mal Ruckler, wenn sich Ubi meldet, dass der Dienst wieder mal nicht zu Verfügung steht, eher ein Softwareproblem.
Und haste mal ohne G-Sync. probiert?
Habe jetzt schon öfters davon gehört (nie selbst gesehen), dass bei einigen Spielen G-Sync. eigentlich kontraproduktiv ist.

Ach ja, ganz guter Hinweis vom werten _Berge_, mit welchem Kabel ist angeschlossen?


----------



## HollyD (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Monitor ist mit einem "Club 3D DisplayPort 1.4 HBR3" angeschlossen.

Habe zwar eine SSD für die Spiele, aber diese 3 haben ja nicht wirklich lange Ladezeiten. Darum habe ich sie auf der HDD installiert.
(Höchstens Far Cry 5 mal auf die SSD legen)

Die Einstellungen der Spiele habe ich Nvidia Experience überlassen und dann Ingame das MSAA ausgeschalten (oder runtergesetzt).
Eingestellt ist alles auf Nativ und 144Hz (ingame)

Ich versuche mal die Spieleinstellungen zurückzusetzen und automatisch auswählen zu lassen.

Die Temperaturen sind bei CPU und GPU bei 70° (HWMonitor). Die Taktraten habe ich noch nicht angeschaut.

Auch ohne GSync habe ichs bei Forza Horizon 3 probiert. Selbes Problem.


Danke Euch für die schnellen Tipps und Anregungen  Werde das gleich über Mittag versuchen.


----------



## MircoSfot (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Grafikeinstellungen selber setzen und nicht Nvidia Exp. das überlassen.


----------



## _Berge_ (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

GeForce Experience "Überschätzt" sich gerne mal, ballert gerne mal AntiAllaissing hoch oder die Auflösungsskalierung.

Beispiel GTA 5 stellt es gerne das "Böse" Gras auf Hoch oder Ultra

Bei Battlefield wird eine Skalierung von 200% eingestellt

Lieber selbst einstellen, dann weißt du wo es hängt


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Die 144Hz hast du auch in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung eingestellt?


----------



## Lupoc (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Habe gerade Far Cry 5 durchgespielt. Habe selbst eine Zotac 1080 ti AMP Extreme am laufen. Via DSR auf 38.. X ... (Auflösung fällt mir gerade nichtg ein 4K) und das Game läuft Butterweich bei 60-70 fps. OHNE Ruckler.


----------



## HollyD (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Also habe jetzt FC5 nochmals getestet. Frames sind "stabil" bei 80-110 (SMAA stat TXAA). Es hatte einmal einen solchen Ruckler drin. (2min getestet).
VSync müsste ausgeschalten sein in den Spielen?

In den Treiber- und Windows-Optionen sind die Einstellungen richtig. Auch ingame greifen nicht mehr die Einstellungen von Experience sondern die von mir eingestellten.

Am Abend kann ich dann weiter testen.


----------



## Lupoc (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

ja, Vsync "sollte" AUS sein.
Bitte Afterburner installieren und via OSD in Game anzeigen wieviel Auslastung CPU, GPU und soweiter haben... Und dann im Spiel einfach mal schauen ob man die Ruckler nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## HollyD (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Alles klar. Bei FC5 hatte ich VSync eingeschalten. Dachte, das greift dann MIT GSync. (Bin  da noch nicht so in der Materie) 

Was ich zur Auslastung sagen kann (HWMonitor) ist im Moment nur, dass CPU und GPU/VRAM richtig hochtakten.
Den Rest muss ich abends Testen.


----------



## Lupoc (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Bitte Afterburner nehmen und IM Spiel OHNE raus tappen die Werte anschauen.


----------



## HollyD (6. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Hab's schon verstanden  Darum habe ich auch explizin hingeschrieben, dass es sich um HWM und nicht Afterburner handelt 

EDIT:
Habe jetzt mal alles angeschaut. Es gab ein grober Ruckler - begleitet mit einem rechenton der Festplatte. Habe das ganze kontrolliert und feststellen müssen, dass ich Far Cry 5 auf der SSD installiert habe.

Mögliche Ursache:
Uplay ist auf der HDD - doch das Spiel auf der SSD.


Zwischeninfo:
Far Cry 5 konnte ich gestern sauber spielen. Zwar kleine "Zucker" drin, aber das hatte ich bei Far Cry immer. Habe im Treiber/Ingame "VSync" komplett ausgeschalten. Ingame die Wiederholfrequenz auf variabel gestellt. (Da war "fix" drin).

Zudem alle Treiber de- und neu installiert sowie die Gamedaten getestet. Soweit läuft also Far Cry 5 jetzt. Nun noch schauen, wies mit den anderen Spielen aussieht.


Vielen Dank Euch, für die Anregungen und Tipps.


----------



## HollyD (11. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Nach ausgiebigem testen und ausprobieren, bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass ich.. ... keinen Anhaltspunkt mehr sehen kann. Bin mit meinem kümmerlichen Latein am Ende.
Egal welche Grafikoptionen (Nvidia Controlpanel, Inspector, Experience, Win10-Eigenschaften, InGame-Optionen, Afterburner) - es läuft nicht flüssig. (Far Cry 5 und Forza Horizon 3)

Ich könnt heulen...


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Es gibt aktuell Probleme mit Gsync, evtl bist du davon betroffen?


----------



## LastManStanding (11. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Wollte ich auch eben schreiben G-Sync könnte den Fehler verursachen.


----------



## HisN (11. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Warum sollte man bei Gsync vsync ausschalten?
Ist man im Gsync-Bereich, dann schaltet Gsync vsync automatisch ab. Verlässt man den Gsync-Bereich wird vsync aktiviert, damit kein Tearing entsteht.
Wenn es am Gsync liegen sollte, dann hätte man dauerhaft Ruckler und nicht nur einen einzigen. Allerdings halte ich die Idee gsync mal abzuschalten deshalb nicht für falsch.


----------



## HollyD (11. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Das habe ich heute versucht. Es gab keine Besserung.

ABER: GTA 5 läuft sau geschmeidig. Sehr schön, so zu spielen.

Demnach ist Far Cry 5 einfach ein normals Far Cry, was sich nicht wirklich sauber spielen lässt und Forza Horizon 3... naja.. Windows 


Nachher teste ich noch Wolfenstein. Mal schauen, wie es sich anfühlt - 60hz war ja ein graus und darum habe ich es auch nicht zu Ende gepsielt.


----------



## HisN (11. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Far Cry läuft bei mir absolut sauber.
Schau mal auf den Frametime-Graph. Ein Ruckler würdest Du sofort als (dicke) Spitze sehen. (Die Mini-Spitzen in meinem Video z.b. sind nicht spürbar).

Könntest Du ja auch mal beobachten. Wenn keine Spitze bei Deinen Rucklern zu sehen ist, dann ist das Problem der Monitor. Siehst Du die Spitze, dann ist das Problem Dein Rechner.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DtXhAQlg2jY:27

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier mal als Gegenschuss ein wirkliche Ruckelorgie. Wenn nur 4 Kerne laufen, dann zuckt das wie verrückt. Heftige Spikes in den Frametimes.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4y2zJi2z1to:55

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HollyD (13. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

So wie es aussieht, liegt es an den Spielen selbst. Habe Stichproben aus meiner Streambibliothek gemacht und nur besagte Spiele laufen nicht sauber.
Sogar GTA Online ist flüssig sowie Wolfenstein.

Blurbusters "G-Sync 101" habe ich noch durchgelesen. Mehr einstellen kann ich nicht. 
G-SYNC 101 | Blur Busters


----------



## taks (13. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Laufen die Spiele denn in FullHD flüssig?


----------



## Lupoc (14. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Kann dem nicht zustimmen... Far Cry 5 läuft bei mir mit HDR in 4K Butterweich.... Ebenso Wolfenstein... Egal welcher Teil.... Also  irgendetwas passt mit deinem System icht...


----------



## HollyD (18. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

@TAKS: Nicht wirklich leider. Aber es geht nur noch um FC5 und FH3 
@ Lupoc: Habe ne neue These. 1.: Die Maus, 2. Ruckelt FC5, wenn popup-Infos auftauchen.
Habe gerade Fallout 4 getestet; läuft margarinenhart  Absolut perfekt.

Es sind also nur noch die beiden Spiele, die nicht richtig laufen. Neuinstallation, neuer Treiber (alter wie aktuellster), Reparaturfunktion...
nichts hilft :/


----------



## Lupoc (20. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Ich glaube immer noch nicht dass es am Spiel liegt. Bin immer noch der Meinung dass es am System liegt. Wie gesagt, Afterburner installieren. Alles IM Spiel anzeigen. Dann gern mit dem Handy die Zahlen und Fakten abfilmen und zb auf Youtube hochladen. Link hier rein. Hat bei mir meist innerhalb von 10 min zur Lösung geführt... Aber leider machst du nicht das, was wir die vorschlagen... So können wir nicht helfen....


----------



## HollyD (21. August 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Entschuldige bitte, Lupoc. :/

Habe jetzt zwei Videos mit der Spieleleiste von Win10 gemacht. Mein Handy taugt dafür nichts. :/
Muss die noch hochladen.


----------



## HollyD (1. September 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

So. Problem gelöst. Uplay und Far Cry 5 gehören auf die selbe SSD. 

Habs nun endlich geschafft, die beiden Gamefestplatten zu säubern.
Jetzt sind auf der SSD im Moment nur Uplay und Far Cry 5 und Forza Horizon 3. 


Danke Euch nochmals und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## chaotium (1. September 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*

Ich muss aber sagen, dass meine Gamelauncher (Uplay, Origin oder Steam) bei mir auf C liegen und die Spiele alle auf der PCIe SSD. Solche Ruckler habe ich allerdings nicht.

@Hisn
Wenn Du über 144 Hz hast, also aus dem GSync Bereich, dann haste kaum noch Tearing. Und ob sich VSync wirklich bei Gsync automatisch abschaltet sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## HollyD (2. September 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich muss aber sagen, dass meine Gamelauncher (Uplay, Origin oder Steam) bei mir auf C liegen und die Spiele alle auf der PCIe SSD. Solche Ruckler habe ich allerdings nicht.



Es könnte natürlich daran gelegen haben, dass Uplay auf einer HDD (Seagate Desktop .15) installiert war. Diese Platte ist nicht wirklich schnell.


----------



## HisN (2. September 2018)

*AW: Seit WQHD – ruckeln in Spielen*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> @Hisn
> Wenn Du über 144 Hz hast, also aus dem GSync Bereich, dann haste kaum noch Tearing. Und ob sich VSync wirklich bei Gsync automatisch abschaltet sei mal dahin gestellt.



Deshalb machst Du vsync ja an, weil es Deine Software "hart" daran hindert über die Range vom G-Sync zu gehen.


----------

